# FSH Injections?



## phoenixrose

After 3 failed rounds of clomid, my FS wants to move onto injectables for 3 more months. At the end of round 2 of clomid all be mentioned was FSH injections, so I wanted to find out more about them before my appointment so I can be better prepared. Do they have different names, like different brand names? What day do you start? How long do you do it for? How often and where do you inject yourself? I'm sure there's more q's but that all I can think of. 

Ok, one more...anyone have success on fsh injections, especially if after failed clomid?

(sorry if this is a repeat for some, but I wasn't getting many responses in the other forum)


----------



## Saffronspice

I am pretty new to this forum but have also had 2 failed chlomid attempts and dr has recommended fsh injections. Have been diagnosed with pco's and ttc for 9 months (although wish we had started so much earlier). Not getting lots of advice from dr - and so feel a bit unsure about next step. seems like lots of people have tried clomid for longer than 2 cycles but dr is adamant it's not going to work for me. Don't know much about fsh injections and there doesn't seem to be much info out there.

Good luck and let me know how you get on xx


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies .. no personal experience with the FSH Injections here but talked briefly with my FS yesterday. I'm trying Femara+HCG Trigger Shot+IUI a couple of times and if not successful, I'll be moving on to the injectibles. 

I got the price list for the following FSH Drugs and my FS said that I would start them on CD#3:
-Gonal-F
-Puregon
-Bravelle
-Repronex
-Menopur

I'm hoping we get more information. Thanks for starting this thread, Phoenix!


----------



## phoenixrose

Saffronspice said:


> I am pretty new to this forum but have also had 2 failed chlomid attempts and dr has recommended fsh injections. Have been diagnosed with pco's and ttc for 9 months (although wish we had started so much earlier). Not getting lots of advice from dr - and so feel a bit unsure about next step. seems like lots of people have tried clomid for longer than 2 cycles but dr is adamant it's not going to work for me. Don't know much about fsh injections and there doesn't seem to be much info out there.
> 
> Good luck and let me know how you get on xx

Saffronspice, you have PCO and not PCOS? I have the same thing. There are so many out there that have PCOS, it's hard to find those who just have polycystic ovaries without the syndrome. And it's impossible to find out anything online about it because everything is about PCOS. I will definite let you know how my appointment goes and anything new I learn. From what I read so far, mrs compass was right, those are the names of the name brand drugs that all work about the same way and since you have to be more careful of OHSS you have to be monitored a little more closely. Someone from the 'assisted conception' forum said they have a pre-scan, a scan somewhere between cd 7-9, and then another a few days later. So, for me, that's only one more then on clomid (I had a pre-scan between cd 1-3 and then cd 12ish).


----------



## s08

I'd like to know more information on this too, as next month I'm starting FSH injections and know nothing about them. All I know is that I am starting very low (75?), and being carefully monitored. If I produce 4 or more mature eggs, they will cancel my iui and instruct me not to bd. My RE said the risk of multiples is increased (20% chance of twins and 1% chance of triplets). A little scary, but I need something new to try! 

I'd love to hear details from a FSH expert! Good luck to all.


----------



## phoenixrose

So I had my appointment this morning. Confirmed BFN on last round of clomid. I am going to start injections of Follitism on cd3, which is probably Wednesday. I'm also starting at 75 IU once a day for up to 9 days give or take, depends on what they see when they're monitoring me. I normally ovulate on my own but the follicles don't mature well so thats why the FS wants to start me low. It looks like I get a scan every other day, so including the day 1 scan I would have about 6 scans (ugh...$$$$$$$$). Then he wants to do an IUI at 36 hours past hcg injection to maximize the chances and cover all the bases. I'll keep you guys posted on how it goes.


----------



## MrsCompass

Goodluck Phoenix! 

Are you doing chlomid as well, in addition to Follitism?


----------



## s08

phoenixrose said:


> So I had my appointment this morning. Confirmed BFN on last round of clomid. I am going to start injections of Follitism on cd3, which is probably Wednesday. I'm also starting at 75 IU once a day for up to 9 days give or take, depends on what they see when they're monitoring me. I normally ovulate on my own but the follicles don't mature well so thats why the FS wants to start me low. It looks like I get a scan every other day, so including the day 1 scan I would have about 6 scans (ugh...$$$$$$$$). Then he wants to do an IUI at 36 hours past hcg injection to maximize the chances and cover all the bases. I'll keep you guys posted on how it goes.

Sorry about the confirmed bfn, but good luck on this cycle. I totally know what you mean about all the money...ugh.

I just posted something similar on the femara forum, so sorry if this is repetitive, but I just received an e-mail from my nurse informing me of my meds next cycle:

Bravelle: 1-75 IU vial
Ovidrel: 1 vial
Prometrium: 20 pills

I guess they are just doing one FSH injection. I'm not exactly sure why just one day. Hmm...


----------



## phoenixrose

MrsCompass said:


> Goodluck Phoenix!
> 
> Are you doing chlomid as well, in addition to Follitism?

Nope, no clomid. Doc wants to keep that out of the mix. He says he can better control follicle growth with fsh alone.


----------



## phoenixrose

s08, I have no idea why they would do only one day. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Saffronspice

Sorry about the confirmed bfn went through the same thing last Friday. Totally gutting. Good luck with this cycle. I am making the decision this weekend on whether to go ahead. Dr has advised that some uk local councils will pay for injections but it takes ages for approval and they may say no, so think we will pay for the first cycle ourselves and see what happens (so ££££££££). Not great that there is not a huge amount of info out there.

I thought the only diff between pco and pcos is that you have the ovarian cysts / folicals but none of the symptoms???

Let us know how you get on xx 

Oh and has anyone tried changing their diet to readdress hormone unbalance or tried alternative therapies?. Any tips? I'm having reflexology and want to try accupuncture


----------



## phoenixrose

Saffronspice said:


> Sorry about the confirmed bfn went through the same thing last Friday. Totally gutting. Good luck with this cycle. I am making the decision this weekend on whether to go ahead. Dr has advised that some uk local councils will pay for injections but it takes ages for approval and they may say no, so think we will pay for the first cycle ourselves and see what happens (so ££££££££). Not great that there is not a huge amount of info out there.
> 
> I thought the only diff between pco and pcos is that you have the ovarian cysts / folicals but none of the symptoms???
> 
> Let us know how you get on xx
> 
> Oh and has anyone tried changing their diet to readdress hormone unbalance or tried alternative therapies?. Any tips? I'm having reflexology and want to try accupuncture

Yes that is the difference between pco and pcos, but that's part of my problem...I still can't wrap my head around it. How can I have polycystic ovaries and my hormone levels are fine. All my bloods came back perfect. I kinda thought with PCOS you have polycystic ovaries due to the hormones being off? So if my hormones are fine, what's with the pco? Maybe there's some other day, besides the cd3/cd21 bloods, that they are out of whack?

I get acupuncture and I like it. It's very relaxing. I can't say it has changed my hormone levels because my bloods show as normal, but I noticed some physical changes. AF started to become more evenly spaced, instead of supper heavy then super light, it was little heavy then medium. And it was less clumpy and more bright read, all of which are signs of a healthier menstual cycle. I also stated eating super healthy: no processed foods, no caffiene, very little to almost no alcohol, organic as much as possible, lots of veggies and fruit, red meat once a week or less. Mostly I was just looking to feel in control of something in my life. Maybe it will help more in the long run if these meds don't work. I feel better but again I don't know it's effect because my bloods look fine.


----------



## Chiles

I just want to say I did femara and gonal f this cycle and go in for iui tomorrow (36 hours past trigger.) Just want to say Good Luck on your cycle. 

Gonal F and follistim are pure fsh. And the others are fsh and lh (menopur, Bravelle, Repronex etc.) They are pricey but totally worth it


----------



## s08

phoenixrose said:


> s08, I have no idea why they would do only one day. Let us know what you find out.

I don't have much of an explanation, but here goes anyway...
I received my instructions from my nurse, and I am doing 1 vial of bravelle on CD 9 only. My RE calls it a "Modified Mayo Protocol." Not sure why for only one day, but I'm doing as instructed. My husband can't make it in for IUI #3 this cycle due to work, so we are just doing timed intercourse. Since we are unexplained, the nurse didn't think the iui vs. timed intercourse after the trigger would make that big of a difference anyway. I think I'd be more disappointed if it were iui #1 or 2, but since they were failures, I'm not all that hopeful that iui is our ticket to sucess. I'm not sure if that makes any sense or not.


----------



## phoenixrose

s08, so is this you're first time with any kind of injection? Maybe the doc feels that you just need a little help in the egg ripening department.

Well, I got all my meds and supplies this weekend and had my FS appointment yesterday. It's worse and better then I expected, all at the same time. It's a "pen" that you load with a small glass vial. Then you attach a small needle, about half an inch maybe, and then turn the dial at the bottom to get the correct dose. I'm needle-phobic and the original plan was for my dh to do it but they made me inject myself right then and there :wacko: I did it in the leg cause there's no way I could've done it to my stomach and I warned the nurse I was going to cry when she told me I had to do it. I ended up whimpering and tearing as I did it :nope: I really didn't feel a thing, it was just the thought of sticking myself that was so horrible. If I get nothing else out of this LTTTC journey, maybe I'll at least get over my fear of needles :dohh:


----------



## Chiles

:hugs: 
That had to be terrible. I never could do it so I got my DH to do it. But yea after the 1st one it wasn't that bad. I was nervous about the trigger but I didn't feel that one until the next day. I was a little sore that's about it. I also had the pen. I had the Multi dose pen, where u just turn it to the prescribe doses, attach needle, and inject. Well Good Luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## Cridge

phoenixrose said:


> Yes that is the difference between pco and pcos, but that's part of my problem...I still can't wrap my head around it. How can I have polycystic ovaries and my hormone levels are fine. All my bloods came back perfect. I kinda thought with PCOS you have polycystic ovaries due to the hormones being off? So if my hormones are fine, what's with the pco? Maybe there's some other day, besides the cd3/cd21 bloods, that they are out of whack

phoenixrose - I was diagnosed with pcos back in 1998. For years, all my blood work came back perfectly normal (one doc even told me I was "abonormally normal" because my numbers were so perfect). The only thing that was evident (for the docs) that I had pcos was that I had polycystic ovaries and I didn't ovulate. They didn't know how to help me because my weight and blood work was fine. It finally caught up to me and I now suffer with pretty much every pcos symptom there is. :(

I'm not sure there's a difference between pcos and pco. I think your body is in the beginning stages... meaning, you're probably slightly insulin resistant, but not enough for it to have messed anything up besides your ovaries.

It sounds like you're doing what you can to battle pcos, and all I can suggest is that you keep at it. Hopefully you can beat it before more symptoms start to show! GL!


----------



## phoenixrose

Cridge said:


> phoenixrose - I was diagnosed with pcos back in 1998. For years, all my blood work came back perfectly normal (one doc even told me I was "abonormally normal" because my numbers were so perfect). The only thing that was evident (for the docs) that I had pcos was that I had polycystic ovaries and I didn't ovulate. They didn't know how to help me because my weight and blood work was fine. It finally caught up to me and I now suffer with pretty much every pcos symptom there is. :(
> 
> I'm not sure there's a difference between pcos and pco. I think your body is in the beginning stages... meaning, you're probably slightly insulin resistant, but not enough for it to have messed anything up besides your ovaries.
> 
> It sounds like you're doing what you can to battle pcos, and all I can suggest is that you keep at it. Hopefully you can beat it before more symptoms start to show! GL!

Thank you for the input, it sounds like a very logical explanation. What PCOS symptoms did you end up getting? I think I could handle most of them except the weight one. I've been thin my whole life and it's actually difficult for me to gain weight. Based on your theory I'm definitely going to remain eating as healthy as possible.


----------



## phoenixrose

Cridge: how many tries did it take you to get pg with #1 using gonal-f? Did you have an IUI also or just BD'd? I'm on my first round of FSH injections (Follistim). I get my IUI tomorrow morning and I'm just so paranoid that it's not going to work, that it's not going to be my turn.


----------



## Cridge

phoenix, yes, I was able to get pregnant in 2001... before my pcos symptoms exploded. I had to use gonal-f, but it worked the first try.

As far as pcos symptoms, I grow excess hair on my face and body (that's my least favorite!); I gained 30 pounds suddenly in 6 months time and haven't yet been able to get more than 10 off; I have acne - although not horribly, it's still there, mostly under my chin line (I had acne bad as a teenager); chronic fatigue, although I've worked hard to reduce that as much as possible; bad head-hair loss; high-ish cholesterol, although I work hard to keep it under control; high testosterone (which is what gives me the excess hair and acne).

These all pretty much hit me at once one year. I have a feeling the trigger was going on the South Beach Diet. I used to never "diet", but decided to try it to get off 5 pounds or so. I didn't lose any weight on the diet and as soon as I stopped, I gained 30 pounds in 6 months and all my pcos symptoms hit me hard. It's been a living nightmare ever since (this was probably 6 or 7 years ago), although I have greatly improved my quality of life in the last few years.

So keep the course and hopefully you won't have to worry about your body fighting against you more than it does now! :thumbup:


----------



## Cridge

phoenixrose said:


> Cridge: how many tries did it take you to get pg with #1 using gonal-f? Did you have an IUI also or just BD'd? I'm on my first round of FSH injections (Follistim). I get my IUI tomorrow morning and I'm just so paranoid that it's not going to work, that it's not going to be my turn.

A link to my journal is in my siggy - that gives a basic history of what I've done. Prior to using gonal-f, I had been on 8-10 rounds of clomid. I ovulated most of the time on clomid, but I could tell my body wasn't responding as well each consecutive cycle. My gonal-f cycle was interrupted mid-cycle due to a death in the family, so I wasn't able to get a trigger shot or iui.... but apparently I didn't need all that because I got pregnant!!

It's hard, but we have to keep in mind that even when we have a perfect ovulation and perfect timing, sometimes it takes a few cycles to hit the mark. I hope this works for you this cycle, but I know that if you just keep at it, you'll get your baby!

I just started a "gonal girls" thread... come join us so we can be buddies and help each other through it!


----------



## phoenixrose

Cridge: thank you for all the feedback. That definitely gives me a lot of hope. I'll definitely check out hour journal. And I'll also make sure to never go on any fad diets and just eat healthy.


----------

